# Clockwork recovery backup cyanogenmod



## winkeye (Jun 15, 2011)

My backup attempts always seem to get stuck at /system. Anyone else?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## winkeye (Jun 15, 2011)

Nevermind. My search didn't post any results on this but just read a few.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

